# Zeitschaltuhr für die Steckdose



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi
Ich suche eine Zeitschaltuhr für die Steckdose wo ich alle 20 Min für ca. 1-2 min schalten kann.
Entweder bin ich zu blöd um zu suchen oder sowas gibt es nicht.

Wäre super wenn einer da einen Tipp für mich hätte.

Will damit bei Minusgraden das einfrieren meiner Wasserzuleitung verhindern.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

da wirst du nix finden.
Habe für meine Siebfilterspülung auch nix gefunden. 

Daher bin ich dann auf auf eine Zeitschaltuhr für Hutschienenmontage umgestiegen.


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Daher bin ich dann auf auf eine Zeitschaltuhr für Hutschienenmontage umgestiegen.



und mit der geht es??
Hast du dafür mal ein Link ?


----------



## Olli.P (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

ich hab die immer bei ric-elektroprofi geordert.

Leider ist der ned mehr auf E-Bäh.............. 

Edit meit noch: Ich habe 'ne Zamel ZCM 11.

Kannst ja mal nach gockeln.


----------



## Lion (8. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich suche eine Zeitschaltuhr für die Steckdose wo ich alle 20 Min für ca. 1-2 min schalten kann.
> Entweder bin ich zu blöd um zu suchen oder sowas gibt es nicht.
> 
> ...



hallo Armin,
ich glaube, die kann das, sogar im Sekunden-Bereich, ob alle 20 Min evtl. nicht, aber mehrere Schaltungen an einem Tag.

https://www.hanako-koi.de/aquarium/zubehoer/mess-und-regeltechnik/superfish-smart-timer

Aber frage nochmal beim Verkäufer, ob es dieses Model ist?

VG. Léon


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Ja wird mal nachfragen aber die 20Min wären schon wichtig.
Ansonsten wird's doch so eine hutschienen Uhr.


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch Fritz!Powerline (dann die mit Steckdose) oder Fritz!Dect von AVM und dort die rhytmische Schaltung einrichten:

Auswahlmöglichkeiten für die Dauer des eingeschalteten Zustandes:
 

und hier für die Dauer des ausgeschalteten Zustandes:
 

Je nach weiteren Wünschen/Gedanken gäbe es auch weitere Lösungen ....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi Carsten
dachte eher an eine einfache Lösung 
das mit der Fritz Dect scheint mir da eher etwas kompliziert ?
Brauch ich dazu eine Fritzbox??
Habe ein Telekom Router.
Ob ich da im Garten Verbindung habe?
oder denke ich da wieder zu kompliziert??


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2017)

Ich glaube der @Zacky hat sowas auch mal gesucht und gefunden


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Armin,

es ist wie immer mit Tipps aus der Ferne: nicht so einfach, wenn man nicht alle Umstände kennt.

Der Router von der Telekom ist meines (letzten) Wissens nach ein Router von AVM mit angepasster Software.
Ob dieser mit der Fritz!Dect 200 oder 210 zusammen arbeitet entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, eher: nein.

Mit einer einzigen Fritz!Powerline 546E funktioniert es auf jeden Fall, wenn Dein WLAN bis in den Garten reicht und das Gerät als WLAN-Brücke eingerichtet wird.
Mit einem Set Fritz!Powerline 530E funktioniert es, wenn Du das erste Gerät per Kabel mit Deinem Netzwerk verbindest und das andere an Deiner Gartensteckdose und dieses (oder auch beide) schaltest.
Die Vorteile von solchen Lösungen liegen in der einfachen Steuerbarkeit vom Rechner aus. Die Hutschiene ist doch immer so weit weg ...

Bitte schaue auch mal hier oder hier oder auch ganz woanders vorbei, denn vielleicht hast Du auch noch ein paar andere Wünsche und Gedanken in solche Richtungen.


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Da ich noch mehr Dinge automatisiere, nutze ich in kürzerer Zukunft für solche Dinge eine Logo V8.
Diese liegt neben mir und wartet gerade noch auf den Einbau.


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Habe eben mal nachgeschaut.
WLAN hab ich gerade noch so da wo es angeschlossen werden soll bricht aber ab und an ab.
Denke das dies dann eher nicht in Frage kommt denn ich muss mich darauf verlassen können das es geht.
Na wird mal weiter stöbern
Danke.


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Mal ein anderer Ansatz: 
Womöglich würde sogar ein Temperaturschalter besser funktionieren?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Ne geht leider nicht denn der würde ja dann die ganze Zeit laufen wenn zb. die Temp. konstant bei -2° wäre
Muss schon was sein zum einstellen.


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Den Temperaturschalter kannst Du doch einstellen wie Du willst und der Sensor kommt an die Deiner Vermutung nach kälteste Stelle der Wasserleitung.
Die Steckdose wird dann je nach programmierter Temperatur der Wasserleitung ein- oder ausgeschaltet. Die Schrittweite von 0,1 °C sollte hier mehr als ausreichend sein.

Ja, wenn es kalt ist, dann heizt der sicherlich etwas länger. Nämlich bis die Wasserleitung die von Dir vorgegebene Temperatur erreicht hat.
Und dafür ist aber Deine Heizung auch nur dann im Betrieb, wenn Deine Leitung auch wirklich einzufrieren droht.
Das wäre der entscheidende Vorteil gegenüber einer zeitgesteuerten Steckdose.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Okt. 2017)

Ich denke, mit einer Schaltuhr ist das ein gewagtes Unternehmen.

Mal den schlechten Fall:
Draußen -20 Grad und an der Leitung bildet sich eine Eisschicht von 1mm. Jetzt geht die Spülung an und reduziert die Schicht auf 0,1mm. Jetzt wieder kalt, also + 1mm, macht schon 1,1mm.
Es werden also immer nur 0,9mm abgebaut. Nach x-Zyklen ist das Rohr zu. Nach innen geht es dann natürlich schneller, es wird ja immer weniger Wasser.

Was im Inneren passiert läßt sich nicht überprüfen, man hofft immer nur.

Ich hatte damals eine Dachwohnung, die Leitung unter dem Dach, dick mit Wolle eingepackt.
Bei ganz kalt habe ich früh das Wasser aufgedreht, arbeiten gegangen und ließ es den Tag über laufen.
Manchmal lief es noch und manchmal war es auch zu.
Wolle ab, Rohr auftauen, wieder einpacken.

Rohrbegleitheizung? Dachrinnenheizung? Glühlampe?
Von wieviel Meter reden wir und wie ist sie verlegt?
Wie ist sie isoliert?


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Glaube ich muss mal Licht ins Dunkle bringen.
Habe bei mir einen Gartenschlauch 20m verlegt bis zum Teich.
dieser ist mit Schaumstoff für Leitungen isoliert bzw.liegt da drinne.
Letztes Jahr war es zum Glück nicht so kalt und somit hatte ich alle Stunde nachts für 10 min Wasser laufen( ist gleichzeitig mein WW und hält die Temperatur )
Sollte es aber kälter werden reicht die Stunde nicht aus und der Schlauch gefriert ein.
Kann aber auch keine Leitung 80cm tief eingraben.
Deswegen suche ich eine Uhr die ich so kurz einstellen kann.
Ich hoffe das ich mich jetzt etwas verständlicher ausgedrückt habe.
hätte ich ja auch gleich schreiben können.


----------



## Geisy (8. Okt. 2017)

Alle 15Min für 2min einschalten geht z.B. damit.
http://www.terraristikshop.net/lucky-reptile-easy-timer-intervalsteuerung/


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Hhhmm, ob das auch bei einem strengen Winter so funktioniert?

Wenn Du das so machen möchtest, dann nimm doch das 530er Powerline Set. Das kannst Du immer bequem per Rechner erreichen.
Oder halt das 546er Teil, nur zum Einstellen muss es mal erreichbar sein. Schalten tut es auch außerhalb der Erreichbarkeit oder bei wackeligem WLAN.

Bei allen anderen aus der Ferne schaltbaren Dosen habe ich bisher keine solche 'Rhythmus'-Steuerung gefunden.


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Oder das ausverkaufte Teil von Geisy


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Oder das ausverkaufte Teil von Geisy




Das wäre normal genau das wo ich suche.
AAAber meine Pumpe hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 1200 Watt


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hhhmm, ob das auch bei einem strengen Winter so funktioniert?



Hatte letztes Jahr bei minus 8° nachts funktioniert.


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Deswegen suche ich eine Uhr die ich so kurz einstellen kann.


mit etwas Geschick kann man das selbst zusammen bauen, die schaltbare Last hängt vom Relais ab

die Ein-zeit / Aus-zeit lässt sich getrennt einstellen im Bereich von  0.1 Sekunden bis 270 Stunden



 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/546052/



such mal bei google nach "frm01 cycle timer"

hier ist mal der link zur Beschreibung:
https://cdn.thingiverse.com/assets/d9/15/e7/e3/88/Timer_Relay_Module__FRM01__User_Manual.pdf





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFTVXJpWJQ4_


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Ja, könnte man im Sommer so machen ...
Ein großer Nachteil wäre die Anpassung der Schaltzeiten bei sich verändernden Wetterbedingungen.
Ich glaube, ich würde aus Bequemlichkeit auf meine Vorschläge zurück kommen.
... oder alternativ meine Frau zum Einstellen des Moduls hinaus in die Kälte schicken. 

Also je nachdem wo das Kästel untergebracht werden muss. Vielleicht kann er es auch im Haus installieren, keine Ahnung.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Oh mitch Danke
Aber vom selber machen lasse ich lieber die Finger


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> oder alternativ meine Frau zum Einstellen des Moduls hinaus in die Kälte schicken.



Das würde nach Scheidung riechen 

Muss mal morgen mit meinem Stromer reden was der mir noch vorschlägt.


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Ach was 
Die kennt mich doch so und hat mich trotzdem auserwählt. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Also je nachdem wo das Kästel untergebracht werden muss.


... könnte auch neben dem Bett stehen - wenn das Kabel zur Pumpe lang genug ist


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> könnte auch neben dem Bett stehen


... da ist kein Platz mehr. Dort lege ich abends immer mein zusammengerolltes WLAN-Kabel ab, damit keiner in mein Netzwerk einbrechen kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2017)

Ich würde wohl eine Begleitheizung mit wenig Watt in die Dämmung mit einziehen und gut. Die bei erwartetem Frost anstellen. Bzw. die stellt sich selbst bei einer Wassertemperatur von 3°C an.
Das was da dann an Temperatur zusätzlich ins Wasser geht, kommt doch dann als Lebensfreude im Teich an.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Sind 288 Watt


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Da müsste ich ja 18m mit 288Watt nehmen 
Das ist mir dann leider Zuviel
Sind zwar super die Ideen von Euch aber ich möchte das doch über eine Uhr geschaltet haben.
Mal sehen ob ich morgen schlauer bin.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das was da dann an Temperatur zusätzlich ins Wasser geht, kommt doch dann als Lebensfreude im Teich an.



Das Wasser kommt auch so mit 12° im Teich an


----------



## tosa (8. Okt. 2017)

google mal Rohrbegleitheizung, die gibt es in allen Längen und Wattangaben.... vor allem musst du daran denken das diese für Kupferrohr, Stahlrohr etc. ausgelegt sind, die können schon ein langes Loch in deinen Schlauch brennen.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Das Wasser kommt auch so mit 12° im Teich an


Dann heizt die Heizung ja nicht.....die fängt erst bei 3°c an. Somit erst wenn dein Schlauch zufrieren könnte. Die andere Zeit frisst die kein Strom.
So lange da 12°C durch laufen alles gut. 
Schätze mal dein Pumpenanlaufstrom alle paar Minuten gibt es auch nicht ganz für um sonst.


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Okt. 2017)

Schalte doch die Dachrinnenheizung mit einer Uhr!


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Okt. 2017)

Hab gerade  mit meinem Stromerzeuger gesprochen.
Er will eine Hutschienenuhr verbauen.
Die hat er sogar noch da liegen.
Am Wochenende kommt er mal vorbei.


----------

